# Two independent tracks one transformer?



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

My second newbie question is whether I can run two trains and control them independently from each other using only one transformer. I have a set of fastrack and a set of O gauge track, each with a locomotive, and a Lionel cw-80 transformer. If I connect them both to the transformer, I think they will run simultaneously, and wanted to know if there is a way I can run them either at the same time or one at a time as well as being able to control their speed without affecting the other. Yes, I spent some time looking up for an answer both in the forum and Google:laugh:, and I will really appreciate any help.
Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just get another transformer.
There is a way but you would have to alter the engines and they wouldn't work any other way, or on someone elses track.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Karlos, he's right. Besides, used transformers are cheap and plentiful on the -bay. It'll save you a lot of trouble. Hey, T-man....if he really wanted to pursue it, couldn't he use some dpdt switches in the transformer output lines and do a back-and-forth ? That would almost guarantee some classic train wrecks.


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Karlos, he's right. Besides, used transformers are cheap and plentiful on the -bay. It'll save you a lot of trouble. Hey, T-man....if he really wanted to pursue it, couldn't he use some dpdt switches in the transformer output lines and do a back-and-forth ? That would almost guarantee some classic train wrecks.


Thanks for the help guys... Reckers, I was thinking just that as an alternative: use a switch and go back and forth if there is no way of running them at the same time. I have the switch, now, if I may ask, Why would that almost guarantee some classic train wreck?...just asking


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First, DCC is Two trains one track running independently. Chances are the transformer cannot run two sets. It will not have the power. The ZW can run 4 trains. It is essentailly four different trandformers. So the easy way is to have two transformers. The two loops can be conected but must be isolated. these isolated sections are called blocks. If you have two old transformers the U's can be coonected but they must be in phase or you get 24 volts and fry the engine. Just read the basic 027/0 manual it is all there.

I couldn't find the original posts but this one has the info.


----------



## karlos (Feb 18, 2010)

T-Man said:


> First, DCC is Two trains one track running independently. Chances are the transformer cannot run two sets. It will not have the power. The ZW can run 4 trains. It is essentailly four different trandformers. So the easy way is to have two transformers. The two loops can be conected but must be isolated. these isolated sections are called blocks. If you have two old transformers the U's can be coonected but they must be in phase or you get 24 volts and fry the engine. Just read the basic 027/0 manual it is all there.
> 
> I couldn't find the original posts but this one has the info.


Thanks a bunch T-Man. For now I will try to keep it simple and just go with the two independent tracks running separate from each other. I will definatley try in the not so distant future to run two locos in the same track or in looped ones. I love that thortrains.net website. I have been getting most of the info from it, good to now you guys also use it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Karlos,

My comment about the was a little flippant---if you're trying to run two trains at once and have to flip a master switch to move power from one to the other, a moment's inattention guarantees disaster via derailment or collision. T-Man is right and take his advice to the bank.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

he is running two independent tracks (to my understanding) , meaning collision is not an issue. sure one transformer will rung 2 trains but without individual control - etither both are running or bot are stopped unless each track connected via switch so to disconnect individual track from power.

perfectly posisble but very strange setup


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was more in mind of a derailment than a collision...train #1 approaching a critical turn while control is on train #2 and the wife walks in, screaming about what the dog did...flying cars, everywhere!


----------

